# Has Anyone Been Dining Out at Indoor Restaurants?



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)

I've been sort of down because I don't ever go to my favorite restaurant anymore.  From what I've heard it's not good to go to restaurants at this time of the virus as it spreads in them with the enclosed areas and lack of good ventilation.

Has anyone gone to an Indoor restaurant since this pandemic?


----------



## Pecos (Jul 19, 2020)

Not a chance. I place a fairly high premium on my health.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 19, 2020)

No.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Not me. Most I've done is get restaurant delivery using Eat Street or other apps. I use the no contact delivery. It's the best I can do. I haven't even been downtown except to get gas & it looked like business as usual. Which is pretty damned scary.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2020)

No


----------



## Gemma (Jul 20, 2020)

No.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 20, 2020)

Not yet. Have had delivery and I have picked up order to go.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 20, 2020)

No,No Nanette


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 20, 2020)

No

The city has closed the street on a couple of blocks in the center city restaurant area in an effort to help the restaurants to expand their outside seating.  I'm concerned that this may actually backfire by drawing more people into a dense party-like atmosphere that could help to spread the virus.

The local food truck association is using a couple of apps to help people find where members will be set up on any given day.  They have also been sponsoring various food truck rodeos to create open-air food courts in various areas around town.

I feel bad for all of the owners and food service workers but I'm not ready to venture out.  These days I pick up a treat from the in-store deli on grocery day and that's the extent of my fine dining for the week.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 20, 2020)

Restaurants are not open for indoor dining here.  I wouldn't risk it if they were.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2020)

I agree with all of the above posts, I don't feel it's safe either.  And I, too, get some restaurant delivery about once a month now.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2020)

No, wouldn't go near one right now.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 20, 2020)

Just once...a couple of weeks ago, when we took a chance and went to the casino for the first time in months.  Those places are taking extreme precautions with regard to this virus, and only allow limited seating in the few eating places they allow to be open....the buffets are all shut down.  They are even going so far as having "throwaway" menus, so no one can rehandle the regular menu.  I guess


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 20, 2020)

No and no plans to anytime soon though I do miss it.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 20, 2020)

They're not open for indoor dining here.  I wouldn't even chance outdoor dining, to be honest. Take-out is fine.  

I miss it, too. Not so much the food as the change of pace and opportunity to share meals with friends and family.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I've been sort of down because I don't ever go to my favorite restaurant anymore.  From what I've heard it's not good to go to restaurants at this time of the virus as it spreads in them with the enclosed areas and lack of good ventilation.
> 
> Has anyone gone to an Indoor restaurant since this pandemic?


No way, absolutely not, out of the question, forget it... no indoor dining, and no outdoor dining. 

Until this whole Covid thing settles, and I do mean settles, we, as in dear husband and I, have no intentions on eating-out anywhere, and I can honestly say I don't miss it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2020)

I've just been dying to go out somewhere but thought my favorite restaurant wasn't an option.  I looked at their website last night and they now have outdoor dining too socially distanced.  I think I am going to take a ride by it and see if it's something I can do.  I feel like I have to get out.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes, but only a couple. One is Dave's favorite sushi place. They do a great deal of take-out, and when we've been there (about three times) we shared the restaurant with only a couple other people. The other is Olive Garden, which has a layout of different rooms, so social distancing was easy. We've gotten take out from a sub place and done the drive thru at some fast food places.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 21, 2020)

My favorite Mexican restaurant took all their tables and chairs outside under a huge umbrella.  Intelligent move!  It was packed with people!.  They spread the tables out so everyone has plenty of room.  Sometimes I stop and get take out.
Wish I had a good sub place here!  Make my own but you must have the REALLY CRUSTY BREAD and mortadella!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2020)

No, we lost interest in going out to eat in restaurants many years ago.  I have had a lot of no contact deliveries though from Mexican, Chinese, Pizzerias and JimmyJohns sandwiches.  Went to Texas roadhouse a few times for curbside pickup, ribs, pulled pork, etc.  No way will I go into a building now to eat, until this Covid thing has subsided.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 21, 2020)

Into Haliburton today, main street lost street  parking to tables out of the restaurants. They were sitting less than a foot from traffic, tables were not even close to the distancing and only one waitress was wearing a mask. Just can't see the enjoyment of idling vehicles and huge dump trucks driving so close. Side walks loaded with crowds again no masks etc.
   I wore a face shield when I went in anywhere. 
  Surprised??   Nope.


----------



## Duster (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes, I've eaten out many times since the crazy stuff began.  Last week we ate at our favorite Japanese restaurant and it was delicious.
We eat out at least once a week~whenever they are open.  We've eaten at our favorite Mexican restaurant and our favorite steakhouse in the past few weeks.  It's important to support these businesses, so that they can thrive and be there when things return to normal.

In June, we took the camper to Florida and ate out several times~had some great fresh seafood dinners. 

I'm alive and I intend to live life to the fullest, not cower in the dark over some propaganda spewed by some actors on the tel-lie-vision.

This is no longer flu season.  Viruses can't survive the warm, humid temperatures of the climate I live in. 

The only people who are in danger live in the southern hemisphere, where it is now winter.
The phony information about increased cases of covid 19 are in people who had mild or symptom free cases and have developed antibodies, so they won't ever need a vaccine.

The death rates attributed to this bio weapon are falling every day.  The current rate is under 1%, way less lethal than the regular flu.

It's your choice to live in fear or to LIVE for the remaining years you have left.  
What are you going to do when you find out you fell for a psy-op?


----------



## mlh (Jul 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I've just been dying to go out somewhere but thought my favorite restaurant wasn't an option.  I looked at their website last night and they now have outdoor dining too socially distanced.  I think I am going to take a ride by it and see if it's something I can do.  I feel like I have to get out.



is it possible to obtain the same feel of getting out by maybe ordering delivery & having a picnic with it? or perhaps eating it on the porch? i have not been to a restaurant since this began. i seldom get take out, either.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)

No


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 22, 2020)

mlh said:


> is it possible to obtain the same feel of getting out by maybe ordering delivery & having a picnic with it? or perhaps eating it on the porch? i have not been to a restaurant since this began. i seldom get take out, either.


I've been getting delivery forever and I am frankly tired of it and I really would like to get the heck out of this place for a while. I'm not sure what I'm going to do but I am going to take a ride by the outside dining area I don't really see what is wrong with dining outside.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 22, 2020)

Duster said:


> I'm alive and I intend to live life to the fullest, not cower in the dark over some propaganda spewed by some actors on the tel-lie-vision.
> 
> This is no longer flu season.  Viruses can't survive the warm, humid temperatures of the climate I live in.
> 
> ...



Oh my God! THIS is why we'll never control covid without a vaccine. There are so many false hoods in the above statement I wouldn't know where to start. Somebody tell Florida and Texas that it's not hot there now. LOL,SMH


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 22, 2020)

mlh said:


> is it possible to obtain the same feel of getting out by maybe ordering delivery & having a picnic with it? or perhaps eating it on the porch? i have not been to a restaurant since this began. i seldom get take out, either.



I agree with this. We went away for a long weekend and got takeout daily and ate at a picnic table in the park. Felt pretty much like outdoor dining at a restaurant.


----------



## Duster (Jul 22, 2020)

If your mask protects you from a disease, why are you concerned about what other people do? You're protected, right?
If you take a vaccine and it gives you the antibodies to keep you from getting an illness, why would you feel threatened by someone who refused a vaccine?  Doctors tell you that you're protected.  What other people do or don't shouldn't affect you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 23, 2020)

When will we feel 100% at ease in a restaurant? Keep in mind the people responsible for the cleaning and disinfecting are typically paid next to nothing. Add the virus may linger for any years if not decades. So for me I will carry wipes with me if I go back.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 23, 2020)

Duster said:


> Yes, I've eaten out many times since the crazy stuff began.  Last week we ate at our favorite Japanese restaurant and it was delicious.
> We eat out at least once a week~whenever they are open.  We've eaten at our favorite Mexican restaurant and our favorite steakhouse in the past few weeks.  It's important to support these businesses, so that they can thrive and be there when things return to normal.
> 
> In June, we took the camper to Florida and ate out several times~had some great fresh seafood dinners.
> ...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 23, 2020)

The restaurants are open here, I’ll probably never eat in one again.  So, no, for me.  I do get take out, but husband goes in and gets it.  Not me, no way.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)

Not yet.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 23, 2020)

We will never be at ease again.  I haven't washed my hands so often in years. In my city the trend now is outdoor patios at restaurants.  Plenty of separation. Indoor dining hasnt caught on yet.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> The restaurants are open here, I’ll probably never eat in one again.  So, no, for me.  I do get take out, but husband goes in and gets it.  Not me, no way.


If you cohabitate with your husband, whatever virus germs he picks up are likely to wander over to you.  
I can't say whether the method he uses for getting takeout is safe or risky, merely that people who share kitchen space and other living quarters end up swimming in the same germ pool.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2020)

Duster said:


> Yes, I've eaten out many times since the crazy stuff began.  Last week we ate at our favorite Japanese restaurant and it was delicious.
> We eat out at least once a week~whenever they are open.  We've eaten at our favorite Mexican restaurant and our favorite steakhouse in the past few weeks.  It's important to support these businesses, so that they can thrive and be there when things return to normal.
> 
> In June, we took the camper to Florida and ate out several times~had some great fresh seafood dinners.
> ...


I plan to live..by not dining in a restaurant which has shown to be a place the virus spreads...I'm not afraid, just smart.  My state is in Summer and our recorded cases now of the virus are sky high.  I sincerely  hope you don't come down with the virus.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2020)

mlh said:


> is it possible to obtain the same feel of getting out by maybe ordering delivery & having a picnic with it? or perhaps eating it on the porch? i have not been to a restaurant since this began. i seldom get take out, either.


Instead of dining at the outdoor restaurant me and doggy went to BK and ate in the car.  At least we got out.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> If you cohabitate with your husband, whatever virus germs he picks up are likely to wander over to you.
> I can't say whether the method he uses for getting takeout is safe or risky, merely that people who share kitchen space and other living quarters end up swimming in the same germ pool.


Yes I know and I tell him and tell him if he doesn’t wear a mask, and wash up good, and gives me the virus-if I live through it and he lives through it, well, he won’t live through it very long.


----------



## Knight (Jul 23, 2020)

We tried a chain restaurant that offered more than the 6ft. separated seating  & the required other safe guards.  We haven't eaten out in so long I don't remember the last time. So we tried  TGi Fridays because it was open. 

 Both tried the sirloin that came with mashed potatoes & steamed broccoli. Sirloin was over cooked,  gravy for the potatoes was extra, the broccoli soaked in butter was edible.  Meal, 22% suggested tip & tax a little under $50.00 That cured us of experimenting with the unknown.
 I'll stick to eating at home BBQ'ing better protein for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Shari (Aug 7, 2020)

Spoke with a friend, age 80, who I used to see occasionally for lunch.  Dear friend is in great shape for her age.  I just called to chat since I have not spoken with her in awhile.  She asked could we do lunch this week or next.  I told her that, no, I was not going to restaurants with Covid circulating in our area.  I am 76.  She didn't seem to understand why and I explained that I am following the guidelines for those folks in our age category.  She thinks that when they opened things back up, it was o.k. to do restaurants, bars, etc.  I explained that it is a real risk for us older folks.  Don't know how she missed that part.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 7, 2020)

Shari said:


> Spoke with a friend, age 80, who I used to see occasionally for lunch.  Dear friend is in great shape for her age.  I just called to chat since I have not spoken with her in awhile.  She asked could we do lunch this week or next.  I told her that, no, I was not going to restaurants with Covid circulating in our area.  I am 76.  She didn't seem to understand why and I explained that I am following the guidelines for those folks in our age category.  She thinks that when they opened things back up, it was o.k. to do restaurants, bars, etc.  I explained that it is a real risk for us older folks.  Don't know how she missed that part.



I've seen several people with risk factors think that just because we had to let people get back to work that the overall dangers somehow decreased.  Think for several reasons including the novelty of the whole crisis wearing off, cabin fever, normalcy bias ...whatever.   I think most of them intellectually know the danger didn't lessen but choose to mentally block it out the way people do about so many harmful things.


----------



## rgp (Aug 7, 2020)

Shari said:


> Spoke with a friend, age 80, who I used to see occasionally for lunch.  Dear friend is in great shape for her age.  I just called to chat since I have not spoken with her in awhile.  She asked could we do lunch this week or next.  I told her that, no, I was not going to restaurants with Covid circulating in our area.  I am 76.  She didn't seem to understand why and I explained that I am following the guidelines for those folks in our age category.  She thinks that when they opened things back up, it was o.k. to do restaurants, bars, etc.  I explained that it is a real risk for us older folks.  Don't know how she missed that part.




 Maybe she didn't miss anything, maybe she has decided that @ 80 she is going to enjoy whatever time she has left .


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes, my SIL and I went for dine in at our favorite restaurant just for a change. We missed  the ambiance and we aren't a fan of take-out nor delivery. It did wonders for our mental health, we're doing it again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 7, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Yes, my SIL and I went for dine in at our favorite restaurant just for a change. We missed  the ambiance and we aren't a fan of take-out nor delivery. It did wonders for our mental health, we're doing it again.


Stay safe and I sincerely wish you wellness.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 7, 2020)

In our little town of 30,000 people, we are lucky enough to have one really gourmet restaurant. They have curbside delivery and on line ordering. We normally have one lunch and one dinner from them a week. YUM!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2020)

Not us.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 7, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Not us.


Me neither, not safe imo.


----------



## Lashann (Aug 8, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Into Haliburton today, main street lost street  parking to tables out of the restaurants. They were sitting less than a foot from traffic, tables were not even close to the distancing and only one waitress was wearing a mask. Just can't see the enjoyment of idling vehicles and huge dump trucks driving so close. Side walks loaded with crowds again no masks etc.
> I wore a face shield when I went in anywhere.
> Surprised??   Nope.


Thanks for the update LL.  We haven't been there for a couple of years so were hoping to take a day trip there sometime next month as we'll be in the general area.  Guess we'll have to postpone our visit to much later on, probably next year now.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I've just been dying to go out somewhere but thought my favorite restaurant wasn't an option.  I looked at their website last night and they now have outdoor dining too socially distanced.  I think I am going to take a ride by it and see if it's something I can do.  I feel like I have to get out.


@Ruthanne Ron and I have eaten out twice in the past month, both outside dining locations. One was at our local marina on their outside deck, and one a Micro brewery trendy place About 10 minutes from where we live, on their upstairs patio.

Both places had the tables placed far apart, and we went during the middle afternoon when there’s typically a slump between lunch and dinner so not many people. There were only a couple of other patrons there in both places.

We walked in with masks on and kept them on while we ordered. We also ordered everything at once .. drinks and meal.. so the waitresses, who also wore masks, didn’t have to keep coming back. We took our masks off to eat and then put them in again to order coffee and dessert at one place.  

We’d already agreed that if we went and the place was crowded, or even not crowded just more people than we were comfortable with, we wouldn’t stay.

Honestly it was a real morale booster to be able to get out and eat. We weren’t stupid about it,and it lifted our spirits. I think it’s really important right now to do what we can to take care of our emotional health as well as our physical selves.


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 8, 2020)

Lashann said:


> Thanks for the update LL.  We haven't been there for a couple of years so were hoping to take a day trip there sometime next month as we'll be in the general area.  Guess we'll have to postpone our visit to much later on, probably next year now.


Hubby and I were at Kosy Korner restaurant in Haliburton ON on Sat. Aug 1st. We sat outside on long tables 6 ft apart and it was great. There were other restaurants on the street that were not spaced far enough apart. We did not eat there.


----------



## Lashann (Aug 8, 2020)

The last few times we went to Haliburton we ate at the Baked & Battered as hubby really loves their fish and chips and I was glad that they had some gluten free options in their bakery/deli. They had a few picnic/patio tables outside facing the lake, complete with water bowls already filled, for those of us who were dining out with their "pooch" family.  On our first visit there the owner introduced himself to us and our "fur" baby and told us that he is a also a dog lover and that his dog was a rescue.  Sadly our pooch is no longer with us so we may consider trying the Kozy Korner the next time we visit.


----------



## Shari (Aug 8, 2020)

rgp said:


> Maybe she didn't miss anything, maybe she has decided that @ 80 she is going to enjoy whatever time she has left .


Forgot to mention this 80 year old is still employed and actually her parents both lived to late 90's so I don't think she even considers that she might have an expiration date that is close.  She is just clueless I think regarding Covid and well, most medical things actually.


----------



## Shari (Oct 11, 2020)

Some of my friends have virus fatigue it seems.  Two in particular had not been out to eat for inside dining at a restaurant since March when the shut down started.  Now they go maybe once a month after calling the restaurant and inquiring about their Covid19 rules.  I am not there yet.  How about you?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2020)

Once, just last month while CT's numbers were very low.


----------



## Jules (Oct 11, 2020)

Our outside season is over.  We ate outside twice, inside twice a couple of weeks ago and ordered takeout 3x.    We were travelling so allowed ourselves the inside because of rain.  

One restaurant here couldn’t keep up with the demand for their patio dining.  Others with patios missed the opportunity to attract people to their patios.  They didn’t bother using them, which I can’t understand.  

Food trucks have been very popular.  We only used them twice and took the food home to eat it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 11, 2020)

Nyet


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2020)

My son, grandson, grandson's girlfriend, and I had plans to meet for brunch today on the outdoor patio of a favorite restaurant. We don't eat out very often, but have a few times since this all began.

Unfortunately, Mother Nature had other ideas. Dark, threatening clouds all morning, followed by a hefty rainstorm this afternoon.  I have a feel that we will get very few opportunities to eat out again, until the spring.


----------



## Duster (Oct 12, 2020)

Not anymore.  My immunity is so low, I have to stay away from other people~friends and family included. I have been housebound since release from the hospital, other than the doctor's office or clinic.  Holidays this year will have to be just us.  

I don't regret going out to some restaurants earlier this year, since it's impossible for me now.  We still do some restaurant take out meals.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes, twice when I was visiting my son down the shore at the marina.  It was fine.


----------



## Victor (Oct 12, 2020)

Like most issues on this forum, it depends where you live. Congested city, small town, rural?

I dined at a restaurant, sitting outside, next to parking lot. Never went back. The other question is would you have gone dining inside if it wasn't for the Covid?  If you rarely eat in a restaurant or bar, then its no issue for you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 12, 2020)

Nope, and regal movies just closed again.  They were only open for a couple weeks, apparently no one went.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

Lewkat, "down the shore?" You're making me nostalgic for my youth in NJ!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes, never stopped.     We have those plastic shields between tables, every other table is empty and places to eat are always busy.    Wear face masks until we sit down to eat.   It does seem sort of dumb to have the face mask stuff going on while the staff walk around without them on.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 15, 2020)

I haven't been out to a restaurant since this pandemic began--too risky for me with all my underlying conditions.  I do get take out food delivery.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 15, 2020)

Haven't eaten in a restaurant since March.


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 18, 2020)

My sister eats out at least 5 times a week. Dines in. Just tested positive.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> My sister eats out at least 5 times a week. Dines in. Just tested positive.


Yeah my son dines in since his girlfriend wants to.  I love her but so stupid, she/they need to stop


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 18, 2020)

We ate once at an outdoor patio but that was the only time. Just take-out for us.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

I have not. I thought about it today while I was in town but it was just too darn cold. I got about another hour on my pot roast. I'm waitin it out.


----------



## MFP (Oct 18, 2020)

I use GrubHub.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2020)

MFP said:


> I use GrubHub.




What is that?


----------



## Mairett (Oct 18, 2020)

Restaurants and bars are the one place everyone needs to avoid. I still only go to the grocery once a week and nothing else. I would order take out or delivery.


----------



## Mairett (Oct 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> What is that?


Food delivery company...Uber eats is another.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 7, 2020)

Ordered take out on thursday supper from a restaurant in town.
Patty melt.......brown bread......lean patty......cheese.......red onion......thousand island dressing, and fries.
Love their fries......lightly seasoned.

First time having a meal that i didn't cook since February.
And before February, a year.
My, my......time sure flies......

I miss going to Smitty's for brunch.......an hour away.
Miss Applebee's.
Miss A & W......both an hour away as well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Ordered take out on thursday supper from a restaurant in town.
> Patty melt.......brown bread......lean patty......cheese.......red onion......thousand island dressing, and fries.
> Love their fries......lightly seasoned.
> 
> ...


It's nice when we don't have to cook sometimes!


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 7, 2020)

I've been going out almost daily since they re-opened here on June 15 (I think).


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> I've been going out almost daily since they re-opened here on June 15 (I think).


Going out where?


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Going out where?



Local diners.


----------

